# Overly attached..now what?



## skyebaby (Jul 19, 2009)

Skye seems to have taken to me more then anyone. She SCREAMS when I leave the room..doesnt want to sit on anyone and its really starting to upset the others in the house. What can I try to do about this? We got her as a family bird but she is turning into more of a one person bird. Any suggestions....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How long does she scream? If it's less than a minute it's just flock calling. Answering back might make her pipe down. If she goes on and on you have a problem screamer and you have to deliver some tough love by ALWAYS ignoring screaming and only paying attention to her when she's quiet or making sounds that you like. 

Will she play with others when you're out of the room? In that case, have them handle her a lot when you're not around. If she won't play with them at all it's time for some food bribery. Have everybody except you offer her treats from their hand. Have someone else service the cage, including the delivery of food and water.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I will call back to Spike once or twice to let him know Iam ok. Here are some links that might be helpful  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-behavior-and-training/bird-behavior-issues/screaming-bird.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...issues-screaming/tips-to-quiet-screaming.aspx


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good advice above. One of mine flock calls my husband and is satisfied when he answers, the other flock calls me. In the wild, to be alone can mean danger to a lone bird so they have to know where other members of their flock are. You will have to find ways to satisfy this instinctual thing with her.(calling out may work) Regarding bonding just with you the above advice is great. You can also try taking the bird to say a bedroom, the other person is there with treats the bird likes and you leave. The bird and person do some interacting.

Is the bird in an area where all the family is so it does not feel alone and can see what is happening?


----------

